# how easy is to find bar and restuarant work in cascais



## shireen

this is my first time in cascais i have just moved here to live forever and to start a new life. i did have a job offer but it didnt plan out so well. i dont know where to start in finding a job. how easy is it for british people to find a job


----------



## MrBife

shireen said:


> this is my first time in cascais i have just moved here to live forever and to start a new life. i did have a job offer but it didnt plan out so well. i dont know where to start in finding a job. how easy is it for british people to find a job


Four months ago may have been easier but Cascais gets a bit sleepy in the winter. There is always work available but the rates are low. If you imagine having to answer this question to a Portuguese person looking for a job in the UK, what would you say to them? Getting any kind of job is a full time job in itself, just get out there make lots of contacts, speak to a lot of people and usually something crops up. Good luck with your search.


----------



## shireen

thank you for your advice


----------



## nelinha

Shireen, try O'Neils in the D. Pedro square, right next door to hotel Bahia, and the Fire station, most of their customers are english speaking. There is also an Irish Pub in one of the little roads in Cascais but I've only been there once, can get there but don't know how to give directions. Good luck, 
Nelinha


----------



## shireen

nelinha said:


> Shireen, try O'Neils in the D. Pedro square, right next door to hotel Bahia, and the Fire station, most of their customers are english speaking. There is also an Irish Pub in one of the little roads in Cascais but I've only been there once, can get there but don't know how to give directions. Good luck,
> Nelinha


that was the place i was originally goin to work but they are cutting down staff and the beefeater aswell do you know any other places i can try


----------



## nelinha

Hi Shireen,
Sorry those didn't work out. Here are some other irish pubs, but some are in Lisbon, not Cascais. O'Luains- Rua Palmeira 4, Loja A/B Cascais, Hennessy's Irish Pub- Cais do Sodre 32, O'Gillins Irish Pub- Rua dos Remolares 8 Lisboa, Celtas e Iberos Irish Pub- Doca de Sto Amaro, Neil Irish Pub- Rua Afonso Sanches 8, Cascais, Irish Pub- Parque das Nacoes This one might be a bit too far. Hope you are lucky and find something in Cascais.
Nelinha


----------



## shireen

nelinha said:


> Hi Shireen,
> Sorry those didn't work out. Here are some other irish pubs, but some are in Lisbon, not Cascais. O'Luains- Rua Palmeira 4, Loja A/B Cascais, Hennessy's Irish Pub- Cais do Sodre 32, O'Gillins Irish Pub- Rua dos Remolares 8 Lisboa, Celtas e Iberos Irish Pub- Doca de Sto Amaro, Neil Irish Pub- Rua Afonso Sanches 8, Cascais, Irish Pub- Parque das Nacoes This one might be a bit too far. Hope you are lucky and find something in Cascais.
> Nelinha


thx for your help


----------



## MigPT

Hi Shireen,

Try Aromi, 

Rua Frederico Arouca 32 (ex Rua Direita), Cascais

Now owned by Paul Decourcy

Good luck


----------



## John999

*casacais*

Hi Shireen
Cascais has been a foreign community for over 30 years. Even Brian Adams lived in there in his teens. But work..??? They get hundreds of British kids to work through the pick season. If you are thinking about that for making a living make sure you have a contract before you came
John 999


----------



## Antonina

shireen said:


> this is my first time in cascais i have just moved here to live forever and to start a new life. i did have a job offer but it didnt plan out so well. i dont know where to start in finding a job. how easy is it for british people to find a job


Hi Shireen

I to might be in the same postion we have a property in the Penich area we have brought further up the coast and looking to be out perminantly in a year and a half but I would love to be there now.At present I am working in the uk in Private avaition but would love to get a job in Portugal but I think the problem is being not speaking Portugese it seems to be harder to find a job.

If you find out any info as such would you let me know good luck
I am also a newey

Antonina


----------



## nelinha

Hi Shireen, how is you search for a job? I arrived on the 25th, you won't believe it but that week end I was selling draft beer at the xutos and pontapes concert in Belem until 2 in the morning. Got out of there totally covered in beer it was my first time and really enjoyed myself. Have been past Alvide several times and always think about you and your work search. HD is searching for a Portuguese language school will let you know how he is doing. Hope you are enjoying your stay here, I am totally frustrated with the bureaucracy, the weather is beautiful, the drivers are worse than in South Africa but the beer at Boca do Inferno is cool and cheap.


----------



## John999

*work*

Have you tried your local “job center”? Seguranca social. They might be able to help you, if not bar or pub, they might find something else you can do
John999


----------



## Antonina

John999 said:


> Have you tried your local “job center”? Seguranca social. They might be able to help you, if not bar or pub, they might find something else you can do
> John999


John

will look at the Seguranca social ref work thanks

Antonina


----------



## MDTaylor

nelinha said:


> the beer at Boca do Inferno is cool and cheap.


I love that place!

Shireen, are you only interested in the food chain or pubs? I know of a call center that pays more than minumum salary and they are looking for English natives. It is right off of the Cascais line next to the river. Just throwing out any help I can offer you as that line of work will be hard to find until next season arrives.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Joana2

MDTaylor said:


> I love that place!
> 
> Shireen, are you only interested in the food chain or pubs? I know of a call center that pays more than minumum salary and they are looking for English natives. It is right off of the Cascais line next to the river. Just throwing out any help I can offer you as that line of work will be hard to find until next season arrives.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael


That sounds interesting! Could you elaborate?


----------



## dharmabum

shireen said:


> that was the place i was originally goin to work but they are cutting down staff and the beefeater aswell do you know any other places i can try


Hi all

In front of the beefeater, in Cascais, there is another pub called checkers bar. Have you checked that one?


----------



## Joana2

Thank you for your advice! I will look into in as soon as I can. I really need a job :s


----------

